# Passat GLX 4 Motion 6 cyl heater doesnt work month later car overheating.



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

my girlfriend's 200x v6 awd passat is having some issues and I was hoping someone knowledgeable could chime in on the two problems she is having.

The car is not blowing hot air from the heater core any more and now has begun to lose coolant and overheat.

what could be the issue?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

*Over heating*



silentsee4 said:


> my girlfriend's 200x v6 awd passat is having some issues and I was hoping someone knowledgeable could chime in on the two problems she is having.
> 
> The car is not blowing hot air from the heater core any more and now has begun to lose coolant and overheat.
> 
> ...


Head Gasket!


----------



## Wayne Kerr (Jun 25, 2016)

Obviously, she is leaking coolant. The question is where.


----------



## jtrujillo86 (Aug 21, 2005)

Are you getting any liquid in the cabin footwell on the passenger side? The heater core could be cracked, thus losing coolant. How bad did the car overheat? If it was bad, you'll likely need new head gaskets. 

- Jeremy.


----------



## markeysscirocco (Oct 23, 2006)

Heater Core...just sayin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

